# HTC Desire C or similar



## weepiper (Oct 4, 2012)

My Alcatel Android smartphone that I bought for £100ish about 18 months ago has died. Been to the O2 shop to have a look at what's around and this HTC one looks pretty good for £140







Ice Cream Sandwich, 5mp camera, 3.5" screen which is about as big as I want to go because it needs to fit in my pocket. Has anyone got anything sufficiently bad to say about it to put me off, or any better suggestions? Mostly it will be used for texts, browsing and taking pictures. I don't listen to music or videos very often so that's not a massive consideration. £150ish is my budget but I could go up a little from there for something all-singing and dancing.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 4, 2012)

Just don't get an HTC Evo 3D. It's not great.


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 4, 2012)

Mrs C got one in May and absolutely loves it - she didn't particularly want a smartphone but I bullied her into it as her contract needed renewing. She said the other day how much she likes it which was a huge relief to me as she normally hates anything I suggest on a matter of principle. Young Master C has the same phone and likes it as well, although you wouldn't be able to tell from how often he bothers answering his texts. I have an old HTC Wildfire which is horrible in comparison. Got it for £40 from T-mobile on a £10 a month contract - I think new contracts would be £15pm.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd consider this handset in advance of the HTC:
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/huawei-ascend-g300-1077239/review

The screen is a bit bigger though, but you soon get used to that.


----------



## yield (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd still be tempted by the Huawei Ascend G300. Not heard anything bad about the HTC Desire C but the G300 gives you more for less.

It hasn't got Ice Cream Sandwich though. see below

Edit: snap

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4759&idPhone2=4594

Desire C versus G300


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 4, 2012)

yield said:


> It hasn't got Ice Cream Sandwich though.


 
http://huaweig300.com/install-the-official-ice-cream-sandwich-ics-update-on-the-huawei-g300/


----------



## cypher79 (Oct 8, 2012)

I've just got a refund on a Huawei Ascend g300 after owning it for a week. The battery life is dreadful, even on power saving mode.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought the HTC. So far it's great  battery life much improved over my old phone and I really like Dropbox.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 9, 2012)

cypher79 said:


> I've just got a refund on a Huawei Ascend g300 after owning it for a week. The battery life is dreadful, even on power saving mode.


 
really? i get 2 days out of mine. not that bad is it? sometimes only one if heavy usage.  i turn off wireless n data if i'm not using them for long periods though, GPS n stuff as well.

tbh i know nothing about smart phones though, i'm still amazed i can read the news on the loo and take such good quality photos with something that's not a camera.  easily pleased 

so is ICS android 4 worth getting? i have 2.6,amdmndND or so atm on my phone and auto update wont detect newer versions, so I presume that means I have to do a custom install via USB from a ROM or something? that sounds like effort....


----------

